# Snake, Pyrops and weevil



## orionmystery (Sep 1, 2012)

Green lanternfly / lantern bug, Pyrops shiinaorum shiinaorum. 



IMG_6793b stk copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9450b copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Weevil weevil rock you!



IMG_8182 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A beauty. Paradise tree snake (Chrysopelea paradisi) getting ready to shed its old skin.



IMG_9819 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9811 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9844 copy by Hock Ping GUEK / Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2012)

Your normal, usual, excellent stuff. That tiny spider at the bottom of shot #1 is a delightful surprise!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful shots, Kurt!


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Beautiful shots, Kurt!





Derrel said:


> Your normal, usual, excellent stuff. That tiny spider at the bottom of shot #1 is a delightful surprise!



Thank you Charlie, Derrel.

Oh that was an ant, Derrel . It was disturbing the Pyrops


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Your normal, usual, excellent stuff.



Much agreed.


----------



## bunadski (Sep 9, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! as always. 

Is the snake about to shed its skin? The eyes are hazy...


----------

